# Cruze Side Marker



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

1 its does stop the light at all, its just very faint its still there you can see it,
2 you can change the bulb its a bulb(yea you can get white light)not with an amber lense though


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello, check my avatar and tell me how can I "insert" an orange side marker into my front bumper.
It's a Euro version and does not have that.....and I would love to have it. As US Cruzers would probably want to have it the way I do.....no side marker.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I've got clear side markers. I matched them to my switch backs and head lights, they look great


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nobody said:


> I've got clear side markers. I matched them to my switch backs and head lights, they look great


Lookin good buddy!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I used LED bulbs and it turns the lense yellowish at night


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I used LED bulbs and it turns the lense yellowish at night


Cool! Yellowish or orange? I need a nice orange color, like the side marker color.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

how did you get clear side markers?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> Cool! Yellowish or orange? I need a nice orange color, like the side marker color.


I have white LEDs in which makes the lense yellowish but im now wondering if getting amber LEDs would be better for that orange your looking for. Ebay amber LEDs 194 that should get what your looking for.


----------



## BruneiCruze (Aug 22, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> Hello, check my avatar and tell me how can I "insert" an orange side marker into my front bumper.
> It's a Euro version and does not have that.....and I would love to have it. As US Cruzers would probably want to have it the way I do.....no side marker.


Is this what you are looking for? Chevy Holden Cruze Front Bumper LED Sidelight Reflector | eBay


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

BruneiCruze said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey!! Yes that's exactly what I'm looking for, just am not sure if it would be compatible with my car made for the Euro market, since I don't have the 2 holes for the side markers.....hmmm.....whatta u think? Thx btw!


----------



## BruneiCruze (Aug 22, 2012)

@ NuJerz2001, sorry I wouldn't know. I was looking at those too, but at the end of the day I think I spend my money on something else to make my car "nice". Such as folding rearview mirrors  But you could contact the seller for more details, they are very helpful, I was communicating with them last week because of some stuff i did order.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Is this even an issue? 04 Cavalier doesn't have the front side markers, head lamps and directional signals are clearly visible on the side as is the Cruze. Side marker doesn't even blink with the directionals on, remains on steady and overwhelmed by the head lamps. 

Motor home sure needs them, amber in the front red in the back as neither the tail nor head lamps are visible from the side. Both blink when the directionals turn on.

Railroad cars should need them in particular on rural roads without signal lamps. People are always driving into them on foggy nights. Where is the DOT on this issue?


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

Dot issue?
On the 1968 model years it was mandated that all new autos sold in the US would have side marker lights that had to be on when headlights were on.
Many auto manufactures have wrapped tail and turn signals around body panels so as to maybe produce less holes in body panels, but side marker lights are there.
Some higher end cars had them in 67. Look up cars that were produced both in 67 and 68, all 68's had side marker lights.
Trying to post pictures


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I got the smoked lenses (light smoke) and re-wired the side markers to flash with the directionals. I really like that set-up for my Cruze.

Edit: Using amber LED bulbs as well.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

TSURacing said:


> I got the smoked lenses (light smoke) and re-wired the side markers to flash with the directionals. I really like that set-up for my Cruze.
> 
> Edit: Using amber LED bulbs as well.


Is there a writeup to make them blink with directionals? I have the smoked lenses and led amber bulbs a well. Really changes the look of the car. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

A vast improvement over the marker lamp would be to use a bright white light that Cadillac uses, or at least did for many years. It was wired ahead of the directional signal flasher and light up the entire side you were turning into.

Thought about this last night driving through a college campus with a bunch of kids running around. When making a right turn, sure a dark space to your right, and can barely see these kids.

A clear lens could be used with a standard amber 194 bulb to retain the marker function, then a bright bulb could be added. If anyone sees one, let me know, don't like running over kids.


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

I'd be interested in a clear/white side marker as well. Keep us posted.


----------



## Gilly (Sep 11, 2012)

You are referring to cornering lamps:
Automotive lighting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanx for the link Gilly!
Having a "euro" Cruze w/out these side markers really
makes my car look like it's missing something... LOL


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

128 bucks for a lamp! Stock uses a standard #194 that I suppose your dealer has to change. But hardly even notice the existing marker lamp as the headlamps are so much brighter, and the marker is forward of the headlamps. Wonder what they were thinking if thinking is part of the game.

This is the bulb my Caddy used, found a couple of new ones in my bulb collection that is now obsolete. An 881 if the photo doesn't pop up. Modifications would have to be made to the front bumper to mount such a lamp.

My 48 Ford coupe with a Caddy engine installed had two spot lights remotely operated from the inside, those were nice. Good for looking for an address at night or a deer. Ha, those were the good old days. Can't even change a spark plug type today without getting into trouble with your or the other guys insurance company. Use to be a free country.


----------



## Edenwolf (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm going with a white LED bulb on the original lense to keep the reflective safety aspect and for the yellow glow. Do I need a resistor for LED side markers?


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Edenwolf said:


> I'm going with a white LED bulb on the original lense to keep the reflective safety aspect and for the yellow glow. Do I need a resistor for LED side markers?


No resistor needed unless you have your side marker set up as a turn signal.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

NickD said:


> My 48 Ford coupe with a Caddy engine installed had two spot lights remotely operated from the inside, those were nice. Good for looking for an address at night or a deer. Ha, those were the good old days. Can't even change a spark plug type today without getting into trouble with your or the other guys insurance company. Use to be a free country.


Haha! That's funny! I actually recently noticed after many years that our 89 Nissan Maxima has side lights that illuminate when the turn signal is turned on to light up the turn. It's a neat system and does light the turn up! Why don't new cars have this stuff. Also has automatic seatbelts. Haha. Lots of fun watching people reactions when they close the door. 

Edit: ah, helps to read through the thread. You already mentioned this with caddys, my bad. Oh well. Adding another example, right? Haha 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

au201 said:


> Haha! That's funny! I actually recently noticed after many years that our 89 Nissan Maxima has side lights that illuminate when the turn signal is turned on to light up the turn. It's a neat system and does light the turn up! Why don't new cars have this stuff. Also has automatic seatbelts. Haha. Lots of fun watching people reactions when they close the door.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ugh I remember those things. My friends 91 Integra tried to strangle passengers if they shut the door before moving the seat back.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

au201 said:


> I actually recently noticed after many years that our 89 Nissan Maxima has side lights that illuminate when the turn signal is turned on to light up the turn. It's a neat system and does light the turn up! Why don't new cars have this stuff.


Older Cadillac cars all had these, wish they would bring it back. I drive a ton of dark back roads at night, those lights were great!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Older Cadillac cars all had these, wish they would bring it back. I drive a ton of dark back roads at night, those lights were great!


Actually, come to think of it, so did my Saab.









Bottom part would light up when the car was put into reverse or turn signal on.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Older Cadillac cars all had these,


Yup. My brother's '68 has it.


----------



## Edenwolf (Dec 10, 2014)

chris10 said:


> Edenwolf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going with a white LED bulb on the original lense to keep the reflective safety aspect and for the yellow glow. Do I need a resistor for LED side markers?
> ...


Hmm I always thought it was a blinker too.


----------

